# Hi from Oz!! New to Horse Riding Here.



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya from brisbane 

im sure you can find out just about anything you need to here


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Ah, you'll find a lot of info here. It's very informative & friendly, too!
Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey big welcome from Canada!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

